# canning frozen veggies



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

I know there is a thread on here somewhere..but I ca not find it! can you pressure can frozen green beans or other veggies??

Kris


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

is this question that silly ? no answer? LOL


Kris


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I've recanned them. Worked fine, just remember they may come out a bit mushy, mine didn't, but they can.
I simply followed the directions in the BBB for canning whichever veggie it was. :thumb:


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

thank you hercsmama, i kinda figured i could, just wanted a backup 

kris


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I've been checking on this thread to see if you got an answer. I don't have enough room to grow peas and hate paying for the canned ones in the store. I think I might trying canning some store bought frozen ones to see what I get. I'll try to remember to report back. 

And I had to freeze most of our corn last year - on the cob. I didn't have the time to get it all canned and I really miss having jars of corn for our soups. It tastes completely different with frozen corn. 

Thanks for asking what may be a silly question. :thumb:


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

I dehydrated frozen veggies before with good results but never tryed to can them will watch for results


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

I looked on Ask Jackie in Backwoods Home magazine site and she said to thaw and warm up the veggies then can like they were fresh


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

OK so we've had the mixed veggies, peas and green beans. All were good, the green beans were much softer than we are used to, but in a pinch they are edible..let's just say, I opened one int last night and ended up using two! They tasted just like store bought, but without all the extra salt and preservatives. SO I will have to say YES you can ,can frozen veggies. I did not thaw them, but loaded into jars, put 1/4tsp salt in each ,covered with boiling water and canned per the BBB instructions as for time in my altitude. 

Kris


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

I am glad it worked out for you will have to try it for the veggies I can't grow 
thanks for your report


----------

